# Connecting pc to HDTV



## michvolley (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi I have a Compaq Presario with a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 graphics card. I would like to connect to my HDTV but I don't have an HDMI or DVI port on my pc. 

I'm not sure if I have to upgrade my video card. 

I also saw a USB to DVI converter WITH a video card for sale online. 

So my question are, can I get away with my current graphics card. If not what do I have to do?

Also without a DVI port do I need to get the USB to DVI coverter anyway? 

Can I use the same VGA port that I use for my monitor (sacrificing quality I know) without doing anything with my graphics card?

I'm really a beginner here so I'm trying my best to educate myself but I definitely need assistance in making the best decision here. 

Your help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If your TV has a VGA input you can use that just fine. In fact, I'm using mine exactly that way right now. Just make sure to set the proper resolution before hooking up the TV - most will show a blank screen if it can't resolve the input. Which makes it impossible (or at least damn difficult) to switch the resolution. The owner's manual should tell you what the max resolution is for each type of PC input.


----------



## michvolley (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you! I will get the VGA cable then. I noticed there are different types, does that matter? Do you mean set the resolution on the pc or on the tv?

(sorry I'm really new to this  )

*SCRATCH THAT!

Okay let me edit this. My pc is set to 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz and my television supports that. So do I get a regular VGA cable or the XGA which I guess is specific to that resolution?

If I get the VGA do I have to lower the resolution?*


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

NO - I just used my standard cable and it seems to work fine. (If someone knows that we'd get a better picture using a different cable please let us know.) 

BTW: welcome to TSF :wave:


----------

